

PBS autotunes Mr. Rogers, the results are tender and trippy - 51Cards
http://io9.com/5916646/pbs-autotunes-mr-rogers-the-results-are-tender-and-trippy

======
celias
Mr. Rothbart's Neighborhood from This American Life -
[http://www.thisamericanlife.org/play_full.php?play=184&a...](http://www.thisamericanlife.org/play_full.php?play=184&act=1)

------
leeoniya
i can't seem to find anywhere other than the title which mentions that
autotune was used. not saying it wasn't but...

~~~
51Cards
The video was done by Symphony of Science.

<http://www.symphonyofscience.com/index.html>

From the about page: "Inspiration from The Gregory Brothers and DJ Steve
Porter, coupled with my experience with remixing, composition, and auto-tune,
led to experiments with remixing scientists, culminating in Carl Sagan's "A
Glorious Dawn" in Fall of 2009."

~~~
leeoniya
ah, coo.

------
carterschonwald
beautiful (and meaningful) sentiments expressed. That is all.

